# My new grulla gelding :)



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Can't tell you much other then he is a stud-muffin! haha Looks super butt high in the first but more level in the rest


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, he's standing on a little bit of a hill in front of the mini horse pen. He's actually level  Thank you!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

His back looks long and weak in the first picture. 

He's very cute. What are your plans for him?


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

I may run barrels on him. He's supposed to be started, and he really tracks down the barrel when you even ride past them. He's got a quick turn on him and works off his hindquarters very well. The woman that I bought him from had him trotting the barrels. So I think this summer I'm gonna get him started back up on that to give him a job that he likes.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Very pretty! I love a grulla. My grulla mare was named Dusty, but I changed it to Acera which is "steel" in Spanish. He really is lovely. =) Congrats on the buy!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Very cute! Yeah, the first pic scared me too until I realized he was standing on a hill!!!  Have fun with him!! Congrats!


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you guys


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

What a hunk! Congrats on your new boy  In that first pic he looks like he could be a twin to my grullo gelding Wolf  Look forward to seeing more pics of Dusty/Dust


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow! They do look a lot alike! Thank you, and there will be plenty more pictures of him to come


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Very handsome!!


----------

